# godflesh know what dispear and turmoil all about



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

You have suffer all your darn life mister Justin Broadrick we walk in the same shoes, im lisening to godflesh , cold world, merciless, and the nice crushing e.p called decline and fall, if someone would understand me it's this guys, hail the flesh...

You understand what life misery all about , and you pummel it trought industrial hardrockmetal industrial
behemot that is godflesh please come back soon we want to see you again( i want to see godflesh perfom again, if something would sheer me up is this and i wont zeni geva from japan to crash the place eventually hehehehe 


:tiphat:


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

A very great band with some very cathartic lyrics (as in a lot of metal). 
Streetclearer is a classic album!
Have you heard their 2014 album "A world only lit by fire"? They still have the raw, industrial edge they used to


----------

